# 1969 10 bolt???



## diesel_man (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how much a rear end with the code of 9795084 is worth. It has what i believe is the original posi with it and has an "N" on the front of the housing. I belive after doing some research it is from a 1969 RAM AIR IV GTO.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

